# vision v70 rack system



## karlos79 (Dec 19, 2007)

hi

can anyone help, im looking to purchase a vision v70 rack system, the people i can find is euroreps, which have not been very helpful.

i had purchased one and then had a call sayin they were out of stock and said they wil have stock in a month. fair enough.

however after many emails askin if they know of an eta for this as now its a month later i get no reply and no update on website if they have in stock.

i need the rack badly now as no space for my snakes. can anyone help or refer me to someone else who can build something similar??

karl:bash:


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Karl,
Firstly, I am sorry that you are unhappy with service from Eurorep and, whils't I wouldn't normally answer on a forum I will answer as you have asked the question on here.
Eurorep Ltd are the only sellers of the Vision rack systems in the UK.
They take a considerable time to be manufactured and then shipped from the USA, so sometimes we do run out of stock.
We are presently in stock of all but the V70 system.
You have e mailed us on 2 occasions, both mails I personally have replied to. 
On the 25.03.2008 at 16.58 asking questions about heating. I answered at 17.28.
On the 27.04.2008 at 10.55 on a Sunday. I answered at 08.05 on the Monday as we don't work on Sundays.
You ordered the V70 on line on 15.05. As we are awaiting stock we called you personally and explained the same day you ordered that we were out of stock.
You asked us to cancel the order and call you when they are in.
This will be done when the container arrives.
I hope this clarifies matters.
We do pride ourselves in our service and ship over 1.5 Million items every Year to our customers satisfaction.
Best regards
Pete


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

there's not really anything similar that i'm aware of over here. The visions are good, and at a better price as well.

Even if you decided to buy a pro-rack you will probably still have to wait for it to be manufactured, and winracks are overwhelmed with business and are not accepting any orders at present. Everything else is about the same price range as them. Since i already own a pro-rack i can easily recommend their build quality... but you'll have to wait either way.

In future perhaps preparing the housing before acquiring all these snakes would beneficial.


----------



## karlos79 (Dec 19, 2007)

everything was setup, it was available when i ordered or so i believed when i ordered it, but was unfortunate and wasnt in stock! not much i can do about that! even had new plug sockets put in wall to accomodate this rack system!

i have emailed eurorep twice via there email system and once direct to peter who i know read it as i got the read email back, enquiring on an expected delivery time but had nothing back, have even tried to purchase direct from states!

going to barking show but at present wont be able to buy anything as have no more space, that'll make it a fun day!

i'll have a look at pro racks.


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Karl,
You did e mail us twice- both to me (peter) and both I replied to.
Im sorry we are out of stock- we up date our web site with stock shortages pretty much daily and ran out the day you placed the order. That is why we called you straight back.
I replied on line as your post suggested we were ignoring e mails you sent to us.
As we have pretty sophisticated audit trails I can check on responses to customers.
Customer care is very important to us and we do like to look after our customers.
I don't know what else we could have done for you, considering the product is out of stock.
On the dates you enquired about the V70 we had plenty in stock, but you didn't try to place an order until some weeks later.
We are only out of stock of this size and are awaiting a delivery.
These are specialised products with hugely variable demand and I am afraid it is difficult to forcast demand sometimes 3 Months in advance.
Let me know if you still wish to know when they arrive.
Yours 

Pete


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Can you link this vision rack item please? : victory:


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

Euro Rep Ltd - Europes largest manufacturer and distributor of Reptile Products only one not up is the V70 for obvious reasons, i have the hatchling rack and have had no problems with it at all nor with eurorep service.

Rach


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

i have been very pleased with the customer service at euro rep too when there was a mistake with my order it was sorted very quickly


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

im very happy and impressed with my vision boa rack, a very worthwhile investment, would definitely get another as my collection grows


----------



## leaping-lizards (Apr 1, 2006)

Ive purchased four Vision racks from euro rep and had no problems all were delivered when agreed. I have always found there service :no1: class!


----------



## benjrobinson (Feb 22, 2007)

I have ordered a vision rack from there too, did have a couple of queries when it arrives but pete was on the phone to me first thing the very next morning and was very helpful. I have just ordered my second which im expecting any day now. I have always found eurorep 1st class. Just my experience.

Ben


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

you could try this website Vision Racks


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

I echo those comments about eurorep and the vision racks. Excellent service and great product


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Its not much for £1000 is it!?
I need a rack but £1000....bit steep?

Intrested to see what vision rack owners think.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

I've had a CB-70 for a few months now, very impressed with it.
@ £580 its a bit of a bargain.
Looking to get a hatchling one next.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

hogboy said:


> I've had a CB-70 for a few months now, very impressed with it.
> @ £580 its a bit of a bargain.
> Looking to get a hatchling one next.


£580? were from.

America they are £1300+ aprox £650+ but that is in america.
Looking to get a rack and vision look the best really. 

But not willing to spend £1000 on a 6/7 tub rack....no way....


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

When in stock the 11 tub V70 is around £580 from Eurorep as far as i can remember


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

only have 6/7 tub one and a 60 tub one...

how big are the tubs in the 11 tub version?


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Until the v70's are in stock i dont think they show up on the site.
The V70 tubs are huge, see the vision site for exact dimensions.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Found the CB-70! That is what i am after.

Thanks!

Will be getting one when my 08's are big enough.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

hogboy said:


> Until the v70's are in stock i dont think they show up on the site.
> The V70 tubs are huge, see the vision site for exact dimensions.


Do you use hides? Many breeders dont seem to use hides?


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Or the fact the tubs are right under each other makes the tub almost a hide itself?


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

Snakelover where did you find a CB-70 rack?


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

snakelover said:


> Do you use hides? Many breeders dont seem to use hides?


I have hides for my Kayaudi Retics, but my big ole female royal seems quite content without one.
I like to generally give them a choice with hides, most seem to use them.
Eurorep are the only UK stockists, i expect they'll have them back in stock soon, pm peter f to find out when.


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

They're waiting on them could be round 6-8weeks, i asked last week as they're what i'm after too *sigh*


----------



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

Where else is there to get vision racks from in the UK? Or is there a way to have them imported cheaply?

Looking at US prices Vision Racks they are an absolute bargain! But double the money here.... annoying!!!!


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

GeckoMorphs said:


> Where else is there to get vision racks from in the UK? Or is there a way to have them imported cheaply?
> 
> Looking at US prices Vision Racks they are an absolute bargain! But double the money here.... annoying!!!!



I have just contacted these regarding picking some up in europe. I will post the reply up and i could possibly pick some up for others if i get some next year.


----------



## PAULLAURA (Aug 13, 2008)

We too have had a vision rack from Eurorep and the service was superb.

Had the rack within 2 days of ordering.:2thumb:

And the rack is awesome, definitely my favourite to date....


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Can someone get some pics of the racks heating system?
Please 

Thanks!


----------



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

snakelover said:


> I have just contacted these regarding picking some up in europe. I will post the reply up and i could possibly pick some up for others if i get some next year.


I would definitely be interested depending on the price. If there were a few people it would help everyone out on the postage.

Keep us updated! :2thumb:


----------



## wo0thigh (Nov 15, 2007)

Keep me posted also! Thats a huge difference between the US and UK price


----------



## Prem Morph (Sep 28, 2008)

GeckoMorphs said:


> Where else is there to get vision racks from in the UK? Or is there a way to have them imported cheaply?
> 
> Looking at US prices Vision Racks they are an absolute bargain! But double the money here.... annoying!!!!


I have just purchased 2 V70 racks from Eurorep the service was superb and very swift. 

The reason you have the price difference between here and USA is shipping, VAT, and Import Duty because of the space each rack takes up and also the weight shipping is expensive and then when you do eventually get your lovely rack arrive in this country you have to pay VAT at 15% and import duty it all add's up. You can sometimes ship to other EU countries more cheaply than the UK but you have then got to get it here and you may find their VAT rate is 20-25% so way up the odds


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

There's a good chance he got one / gave up in the year since the thread was started.


----------



## wo0thigh (Nov 15, 2007)

Meko said:


> There's a good chance he got one / gave up in the year since the thread was started.


Duh I should have noticed that!!! Good spot Meko


----------



## karlos79 (Dec 19, 2007)

yes all was sorted by eurorep, and have since had a 2nd V70 from them and chat to them often! very helpful and like a chat too!

also there last batch have reduced in price so get them whilst u can, especially wit the VAT still at 15%!


----------

